# Proper Grease for Marx Motors?



## CAV (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm new to this forum and I am restoring my Father's Santa Fe Marx 666 2-4-2. A train set that brings back many memories as a child.  I have been reading thortrains.net site on cleaning and repairing the Marx motors. 

Is it ok to use the light weight grease that is used for screw type garage doors openers?

And, are there any companies that make replacement tilt couplers? 

There are a few that are broken and need replacement. The train runs great and still smokes! I need to buy a new transformer, it was dangerous to use in the 70's and it's a fire hazard. I have purchased new track, but I still want to use the old Marx Switch on the layout. So any suggestions are helpful.

I would like to post pictures later on the Marx and Lionel accessories that I am going to use sometime in the near future. 

Another project is getting the Girard Train Station Whistle to work. So any suggestions here will be a big help.

I love this forum and look forward to your advice. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bruce (servoguy) recommends 20w motor oil for all lubrication. I don't go quite that far, but I use it on gears and it's worked so far.

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Girard whistle station. Whistle works fine. I haven't fiddled with it much, but if you need help with yours, I'll try to poke into mine, if any clues there ...

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The O scale manual sectio has links for Marx, E bay is a good source for parts too.

Grease tends to harden over time and it is common for an engine to lay idle for that period of time. Oil is better for common usage. The garage grease may be a type of cv joint grease and is heavy. I would go with a lithium white grease or lubriplate, if you want a grease. The worst part of your grease is that it spreads everwhere. The finger prints around the house will not be welcomed. 

WD 40 is more of a cleaner so stick to a better oil.


----------



## CAV (Feb 11, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> I have a Girard whistle station. Whistle works fine. I haven't fiddled with it much, but if you need help with yours, I'll try to poke into mine, if any clues there ...
> 
> TJ


All it took was some cleaner and it works great. The whistle sound is awesome from this unit.


----------



## CAV (Feb 11, 2012)

Does this site allow uploading of video files?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No, just links from you tube.
I am not sure if the link is good from other sources.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's easy to create a YouTube account and then link them here.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I use petroleum jelly on my marx, it is what the owner's manual says, and it is what I will use, just be careful because to much grease and the train will drip it over your tracks, worse come to worse put a track cleaner on the tracks and your train will run pretty well


----------

